# [OT] Video DVD brennen unter linux

## codejunky

hi,

ich habe mir gestern einen DVD Brenner gekauft und würde nun gerne Sicherheitskopien meiner DVD Filme machen. 

Das Problem ist, die original DVD Filme sind meist größer als 4.7 gb,  daraus folgt ich muss sie runterkonviertieren, um sie auf einen normalen 4.7 gb Rohling zu brennen. 

Hat jemand ein HOWTO dazu wie man das macht, oder nen Tip. Ich denke mal man bearbeitet die vob Dateien  mit transcode oder mencoder. Jedoch weiß ich nicht genau, wo ich anfangen solll.

Danke.

Gruß

Jan

----------

## ruth

hi,

also ich mach das so:

zuerst den mpeg strom rippen...

wobei hier der track 1 gerippt wird; alle kapitel.

```

tccat -i /dev/dvd -T1,-1 | tcextract -t vob -x mpeg2 > ./mpeg2stream.m2v

```

danach den audiostrom rippen, ac3 sound in deutsch...

```

mplayer dvd://1 -alang de -dumpaudio -dumpfile ./ac3stream.ac3

```

danach müssen wir bestimmen, um wieviel wir den mpeg2 strom eindampfen(requantisieren) müssen, um auf die benötigte maximalgrösse einer dvd-r zu kommen.

eine dvd kann ~4.700.000 bytes fassen (marketing 4.7GB); also reel etwa 4482 MB.

zur bestimmung des requantisierungsfaktors nehmen wir:

```

streamanalyze -i /dev/dvd -t 1 -s 0xe0,0x80

```

zum beispiel für den ersten mpeg2 strom plus einen ac3 strom.

den faktor(meist zwischen 1.3 - 2) brauchen wir für das nächste kommando:

```

tcrequant -i ./mpeg2stream.m2v -o ./mpeg2stream_requant.m2v -f 1.4

```

danach ist der mpeg2 strom requantisiert und kann mit dem ac3 stream gemultiplexed werden, so:

```

tcmplex -i ./mpeg2stream_requant.m2v -p ./ac3stream.ac3 -m d -o ./my_cool_movie.vob

```

so, danach haben wir einen fertigen vob transporterstrom, der auf eine 4.7 GB dvd passt.

danach empfehle ich einen besuch hier:

http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/

ein super programm - noch etwas alpha, funktioniert aber schon gut...  :Wink: 

die fertig gemasterte DVD ist jetzt auf der platte.

dann noch brennen mit growisofs mit -dvd-compat -udf auf möglichst dvd-r

testen mit xine / mplayer und ab in den standalone player...

feddich  :Wink: 

ausserdem empfehle ich für standalone spielbare DVDs dvd-minus-r,

das es das ältere, kompatiblere format sein soll...(hab ich gehört..); zumindest sind alle minus kopien bei mir in der bekanntschaft kompatibler als die plus kopien... YMMV  :Wink: 

gruss

ruth

----------

## Macumba

ich benutzte immer dvdrip fürs rippen is SVCD/VCD Format

dann kannst du mit klvemkdvd (beim emergen brauchst du medial-libs/libmpeg2)

die vobs erstellen, und dann auf dvd brennen. (brennen geht auch gut mit k3b)

Oder einfach hier mal suchen, hab irgendwo ne Anleitung gefunden, wie man alles schön mit Bild machst. (oder wars bei tutorials.de...)

Als Rohling nehm ich nen DVD+R,

funkt super, hab nen Cyberhome 505, der frisst alles (außer 10 Stunden MVCDS in einem Track auf DVD...)

----------

## codejunky

@ruth:

Ich würde gerne die komplette Video-DVD kopieren, sprich mit Menu und etc. 

Mir scheint es so, als wenn bei deiner Methode am Ende nur der Film auf der DVD ist, oder liege ich da falsch? 

Gruß

Jan

----------

## ruth

hi,

ja, da hast du recht - das ist nur der film selbst...

das menü mach' mit qdvdauthor selbst - mittels xine nen screenshot ziehen, dann mit gimp nen lustigen knopf gemacht und so weiter...

also um ehrlich zu sein:

eine kauf-dvd hat ja so an die 9GB daten, glaub ich...

das dann gesamt auf 4.7GB zu quetschen - da sieht man dann schon qualitätsunterschiede, denke ich...  :Wink: 

hmm, auch die kapitelstruktur zu rippen - das hab ich bisher noch nicht geschafft, aber naja...

wenn jemand weiss, wie man die kapitelstruktur erhält - wäre schön...

ist nich perfekt das ganze - aber den film, um den geht es mir, krieg ich in quasi original qualität auf den rohling...

und standalone abspielbar isses auch  :Wink: 

gruss

ruth

p.s.

die idee über SVCD rip (supervideo cd) -> VOB -> master find ich nich so prickelnd... leidet da nicht die qualität?  :Wink: 

----------

## codejunky

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also um ehrlich zu sein:
> 
> eine kauf-dvd hat ja so an die 9GB daten, glaub ich...
> ...

 

Also ich dachte einerseits an runterkonvertieren und andererseits daran unnötige extras rauszukürzen, wie andere Sprachen als Deutsch und Englisch, vielleicht den Trailer rausnehmen, Kommentare des Regisseurs.  Um so dann Platz zu sparen und nur einen geringen qualitätsverlust im Film zu haben.

Gruß

Jan

----------

## ignatz

Auch wenns nicht wirklich native ist, aber ich denke ihr wollt:

wine + dvd shrink (http://www.dvdshrink.org/what.html)

----------

## Anarcho

Ich benutze wine + dvd2one

läuft sogar schneller als unter Windows   :Laughing: 

----------

## psyqil

Noch zwei Anmerkungen: für qdvdauthor gibt's ein ebuild und media-video/lxdvdrip find' ich auch nett...

----------

## codejunky

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Auch wenns nicht wirklich native ist, aber ich denke ihr wollt:
> 
> wine + dvd shrink (http://www.dvdshrink.org/what.html)

 

Nun habe ich mir wine installiert und dvd shrink runtergeladen. 

Ich habe jetzt ein Problem mit wine und dvd shrink und zwar wenn ich dvd shrink mit wine starte (Was wunderbar klappt) und "Open Disc" mache um ein Laufwerk zu öffnen, ist keins in der Liste. 

Auszug aus der ~/.wine/config:

```

[Drive E]

"Path" = "/mnt/cdrom1"

"Type" = "cdrom"

"Device" = "/dev/cdroms/cdrom1"

"Label" = "CD-Rom"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

```

Die komplette wine config Datei gibt es hier.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Rat.

Gruß

Jan

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Das Problem gab's mit DVDShrink AFAIK schon immer.

Am besten einfach die DVD auf Platte ziehen mit dvdbackup.

```
dvdbackup -M -i /dev/dvd -o /my/dir/to/happiness/
```

Obiges zieht die komplette DVD inkl. Menüs etc.

Daniel

----------

## Anarcho

Genauso mache ich das auch. Immer vorher mit dvdbackup auf platte rippen und dann den shrinker drüberjubeln.

----------

## malachay

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also um ehrlich zu sein:
> 
> eine kauf-dvd hat ja so an die 9GB daten, glaub ich...
> ...

 

Hm, also ein Kauf-DVD ist nicht immer randvoll. Und schon gar nicht mit dem Hauptfilm. In der Regel (ich backupe nur den Hauptfilm) wird der Film zwischen 3 - 10 % requantisiert,  in selten Fällen auch mal 30 - 50 %, aber die Qualität ist dann immer noch sehr gut, also man kann auf nem Beamer schauen und es fallen keine Artefakte auf.

Gruß

Malachay.

P.S.

Die Größenangaben auf der DVD  sind "Industire-Marketing-Größen" also 1Kilobyte = 1000 Byte. Die echte größe der (1-Layer) DVD ist also knapp 4,4 Gigabyte.

----------

## Ezekeel

interessant was hier so steht - ärgere mich auch schon seit dem ich linux drauf habe, dass es kein gescheites tool gibt das so funktioniert wie es DVDshrink macht. 

Hättest auch die Suche mal bemühen können, dann wärst du nicht nur auf mindestens 100 Threads gestoßen wo dieses Thema mehr als breit geklopft wurde sondern vielleicht auch auf diese Threads: 

Howto author AVI->DVD with menus using Linux only !

oder den hier

How to backup DVDs to DVD+R

mit google auf:

Linux  DVD Video Burning

oder das hier:

DvdAuthoring

die eigentlich fast alles was hier geschrieben wurde schon einmal behandelt haben. Nix für ungut -> vielleicht findest was was du noch nicht hier gelesen hast! Bzw. lernst beim nächsten mal die Suchfunktion zu bemühen bevor du einen neuen Thread aufmachst - ja sie ist schlecht und umständlich, aber wenn ich sogar die Threads finde dann wirst du damit auch keine Probleme haben! 

Zu der Sache von DVDshrink - ich hoffe, dass bald etwas neues entwickelt wird und das dann auf Linux basis. Der Author von DVDshrink hat die Technologie an Nero verkauft, ergo es wird nie wieder irgendwelche neuen Versionen von DVDshrink geben! Also sucht lieber nach neuen Möglichkeiten als DVDshrink unter Wine zum laufen zu bekommen. Denn wie man an Gothika, Walking Tall und the Missing gesehen hat gibt es längst einen neuen Kopierschutz wo DVDshrink hoffnungslos überfordert ist.

----------

## noergeli

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> wenn ich dvd shrink mit wine starte (Was wunderbar klappt) und "Open Disc" mache um ein Laufwerk zu öffnen, ist keins in der Liste

 

Wenn du die DVD vorher mountest, sollte sie dort erscheinen. Das spart dann auch den Umweg über dvdbackup.

----------

## psyqil

Ich hab' hier ein nerviges Problem mit Untertiteln, das rausziehen ging ganz gut,  aber im fertigen Stream sind einige etwas zerhackt, andere komplett unlesbar, der Großteil aber in Ordnung... Ich habe ein einfaches 

```
spumux -m dvd -s 1 /tmp/dvd.xml < film.vob > filmsub.vob
```

 benutzt, die Zeilen in der XML-Datei sehen auch alle gleich aus:

```
<spu image="/tmp/dvd00000.png" start="00:00:50.55" end="00:00:52.52" xoffset="0" yoffset="2" />
```

aber ein paar versprengte Untertitel haben wohl ein Problem, siehe vorher und nachher...

 :Sad:  Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Edit: Alles klar, war wohl eher ein Fehler von xine:

```
*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:356 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***
```

sagt er mir, und in mplayer sieht's gut aus, also bin ich zufrieden!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich benutze zum Erstellen lxdvdrip in Verbindung mit dvdauthor und streamdvd.

Es wird allerdings nur der eigentliche Film gerippt und bei Bedarf auch so komprimiert, das er auf einen DVD-Rohling paßt.

Vorteil: Minimaler bis kein Qualitätsverlust

Nachteil: Kein Menü, kein Bonusmaterial

PS: Vorher die /etc/lxdvdrip.conf anpassen!

----------

